# Slide scanning equipment: what to buy?



## Selwin (Oct 22, 2014)

I have 10000 slides that still need to be digitised. As I'll be at home for about 6 months due to two operations, I have some time to kill. If I like the scan results, I may even set up a local slide scanning service.

I will need:
- slide feeder and automatic scanning
- reasonable scan quality that will keep the average customer happy

My own slides are for private use only. There's nothing spectacular that needs to be issued to magazines or stock agencies. Whatever fell in that category I scanned already using a Nikon SC 5000 with SF-210 slide feeder that I borrowed from a friend a couple of years ago.

So what do you use and how do you like it? I'd just like to state that given the bulk, a slide feeder is a must. I won't scan 10000 slides one by one.

Thanks!


----------



## Jack Henry (Oct 22, 2014)

Have you seen this video about scanning via a projector?


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Oct 22, 2014)

Hi Selwin,
You can also find some information at this site-   http://www.scantips.com/es-1.html http://www.scantips.com/
Some time back I sent a pdf of my 'Projector' copier to the site and it can be viewed at-  http://www.scantips.com/projectorslidecopier.pdf
I could also recommend some info at-   http://dpbestflow.org/camera/camera-scanning
Robert


----------



## Selwin (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi Jack and Robert, thanks for your tips! I should emphasize however, that I don't have the patience to build a DIY rig (which doesn't have ICE) and I'm after an automated process where I don't need to be present all the time. I've been looking at the http://www.filmscanner.info/en/ReflectaDigitDia6000.html and the http://www.filmscanner.info/en/NikonSuperCoolscan5000ED.html because they have a slide feeder. I was just wondering about other options, but there appear to be none.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Oct 23, 2014)

I wish you good luck Selwin, And would appreciate some feedback if you find anything suitable.
The Dia6000 is the closest I have seen to your need. I doubt you will find much Nikon scan gear except ebay.
Regards


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Oct 23, 2014)

The Reflecta DigitDia scanners are suitable for the job. Lots of images, scanned with ICE on high resolution at 100 pieces in one run. In a few weeks i scanned my 5000 dia's more of less unattended. You can sell the machine on the second hand market very easy for about 200 dollar/euro's less then what you pay for it. 
I wrote two blogs about my experiences (in dutch):
http://digitaalfotobeheer.blogspot.nl/2009/02/mijn-eerste-ervaringen-met-de-reflecta.html
http://digitaalfotobeheer.blogspot.nl/2010/01/duizenden-dias-scannen-op-3600-dpi.html


----------



## Selwin (Oct 24, 2014)

Hi Roelof, thanks for your links. I checked out your blog and it sounds quite doable. Actually bulk scanning appears to be less troublesome (less jams) than with the Nikon scanners. On the other hand, the image quality of the Nikons is reportedly better and IQ - in the end - is what counts most. 
I can rent the Reflecta 5000 for 90 Euro's a week, so if it takes two weeks to scan 5000 slides it's 180 Euros. A Nikon costs about 160 Euros to rent for a week. But I may need 3 weeks to get them all scanned due to the jamming issues.

this site (http://www.filmscanner.info/en/ReflectaDigitDia6000.html) describes a test between using Cyberview and Silverfast with the Reflecta 6000. Judging from that test, using Cyberview sounds like a nono and Silverfast is the only way to go. I'll go and ask the rental company to send me some sample scans. Then I'll get back here.


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Oct 25, 2014)

The quality does also depends on how many scans alreade were made with the scanner. That's the main reason i bought a new one and sold it afterwards for only 200,- euro's less. I was the first owner so i had the maximum quality.

However, quality was not my first concern. My objective was to digitize all my analog work first. To bring it in my (LR) catalog and organize it (rating, keywording, etc) to get an idea of my legacy. To scan it quick (unattended) i used Cyberview because it did a better job at it (auto option) then SilverFast. For the same reason i scanned in JPG format to remember myself the status of it.

I bought Silverfast with the scanner so i was able to use it but i did not do it for the bulk. 
After scanning all my material and organized it, i used SilverFast for my best rated images but i only used it for a couple of hundred of images. It was a lot more work than batch scanning all other material...


----------



## jnielsen (Dec 27, 2014)

I have a Reflecta Digitdia 6000. ( This scanner is the same as Braun Multimag SlideScan 6000 and the Pacific Image Powerslide 5000 ). The scanner was delivered with Cyberview scan software. I can recommend this scanner because it does reliable batch scanning and with good results especially if the pictures are optimized in Lightroom. I have done some testing of different scanner software and different software for subsequently  optimization of images if needed. 

*Cyberview*
Scanning takes long time: 5000 dpi ICE 6.00 min/picture. Picture quality OK.

Cyberview recommended settings DigitDia 6000:
Normal pictures (no color cast): Auto Exposure on, Auto Contrast on (better colours).
Old pictures (greenish color cast): Auto contrast on, Auto Color on (Maybe Autobalance instead of Auto Color saves time and almost same result, no need to use both).
Pictures with dust: Use ICE (in combination with the other desired settings).

*Silverfast*
Silverfast is faster than Cyberview, almost like Vuescan. I found it a bit complicated, and I decided not to use it. The automatic framing did not work well for my scans. Maybe I did not spend enough 
time to find the right settings because it is recommended elsewhere for this scanner. 

*Vuescan*
Vuescan at first sight seems very simple, but it has a lot of features.  One of the best is that you can scan to "raw" TIF files. And then you can "rescan" these files later again with Vuescan and try different settings instead of making the actual time consuming scan again. Vuescan is fast 4m 30s for 5000dpi with IR dust removal. 

Vuescan recommended settings DigitDia 6000: 
1. For "Neutral" scans for subsequently optimizing in software i.e. Lightroom. 
Input: Media = Slide Film, Batch scan = List, Batch List = i.e. 1-40, Scanner resolution = i.e. 5000 dpi.
Crop: Use standard settings
Filter: Infrared clean = Light
Color: White Balance or Neutral
Output: Choose default folder, name of file i e. scan-01+, file type JPG or TIF. If TIF TIF compression = On.
2. For scans optimised by Vuescan, ready for use
Same as above, but
Filter: Sharpen = On.
Color: White Balance or Auto Levels, Curve Low = 0,29, Curve High = 0,71 (increases contrast)
Output: Choose JPEG 90.

*Cyberview vs Vuescan*
Picture quality: generally good in both, the Automatic framing works well in both programs. Cyberview is more userfriendly but has fewer features.
Speed: CyberView is slower than Vuescan. 5000 dpi with IR CyberView 6.00 min, Vuescan 4.30 min. And by tweaking some settings Cyberview can be even faster.
Live View: CyberView has no live view by scanning, CyberView Live Preview and Live Scan. 
 Cyberview uses more machine power. By Vuescan the pc can be used almost normally when batch scanning.
If you dont mind the extra scan time Cyberview is a good choice. However I prefer Vuescan, because of the shorter scan time and more settings.

*Imaging Software*
You can get decent results directly with Vuescan and Cyberview, but generally better results by optimizing subsequently with software.

I tried Adobe Photoshop Elements, Serif Photo Plus X5, Paint.net, and Adobe Lightroom.

*Paint.Net*
 A small free program. Use of the "Autolevels" and "sharpen" function gives impressive results. And maybe "Saturation". Unfortunately there are no batch function. Which makes i difficult to process many pics.

*Adobe Lightroom*
Better than Photoshop Elements for batch processing. 
Quick guide:
"Import" pictures to "Library", Choose "Develop"
Choose Basic, Auto (Autolevels), maybe increase Vibrance and Saturation, Detail/Sharpen.
You can save your favorite settings and apply them with one click (user presets)
I use TIF files as originals and Save with File/Export as JPG.

*Conclusion*
Paint.net is good but has no batch function.
Lightroom is good and is intended for batch processing.
You get much better results by image processing the pictures after scanning, than if you let the scan software do the job.
I found the best way to do it was to scan with vuescan neutral settings to TIF and then process in Lightroom, where you can take a look at each Picture and quickly apply your changes or presets.

I have put some of my Reflecta DigitDia 6000 samples here.
http://www.datanord.dk/dias-scanning/eksempler-dias-scanning/


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks for sharing your workflow. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Selwin (Jan 6, 2015)

Hi jnielsen,
I'm just revisiting this topic, only to find you contributed with a great and extensive description of your workflow. Really thanks! I need to chew on it for a while. 

Meanwhile I wanted to tell you all that I took a look at the slides to be scanned. It turns out many of them have been scanned already and there are 3600 left to do. After examining the nature of the slides, my conclusion is that these slides are to be scanned mostly for private use and don't need the highest quality. Therefore, I brushed off the dust off my old Nikon LS-30 (aka Coolscan III), reinstalled WinXP on a very very old PC (I only have Macs since 2007) and just went for it. There is no automatic slide feeder, so it's all manual. But I manage to scan about a 100 slides in a working session where I am doing computer work on my Mac and every now and then I insert a slide and scan it. If I do this routing on 36 mornings, it's all done.

For the occasional portfolio quality image I may stumble on, I will rent a top quality scanner for a day or two and scan the lot.


----------

